# Best Pocono Resort



## LynneA (Dec 3, 2007)

I live only a couple hours from the Poconos and was thinking about doing an II getaway there this winter for a long weekend. May take the kids tubing, skating, etc. Any suggestions on which resorts would be nice?


----------



## hajjah (Dec 3, 2007)

I've vacationed in the Poconos for at least 30 years.  As far as the timeshares are concerned, I would stick with Split Rock in their newer units.  They have the best amenities in the Poconos.  I'm a former owner at Shawnee Ridgetop.  We've stayed there many times, but the units are not gold crown unless you exchange into the Summit units.  The recreation center is a plus.  

I would stay away from Fernwoods Resorts (Tree Tops & Villas at Fairways) unless you can get into the 3 bdrm units at the Fairways.  Many of the other units are a complete dump!  The last time we stayed there, I changed my unit 5 times.  By then I was too tired to see another unit.  

Take this advice, don't move anything out of the car until you've checked the inside of the unit.  Some are horrible and the resort thinks they are fine. 

I'm sure others will jump in on this.  Also, read the reviews.


----------



## Holly (Dec 4, 2007)

I've only stayed at Shawnee and Ridgetop.  We think that the Poconos are beautiful, but the timeshare quality is not.  When we go there, we think "rustic"...lower your expectations and you will be fine.  

It's unfortunate, actually.  However, my four-year old LOVES it there, so we go for a lot of long weekends.  We went to the Shawnee Balloon Festival in October and had a ball.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 4, 2007)

We've been to the Poconos many times, not always in a timeshare. Shawnee's Ridgetop Summit is nice; the other Shawnee units are generally all right but pretty worn down. Shawnee has a good rec center with a big indoor pool and activities for the kids. 

We exchange through RCI, so I don't know what's available through II. But the newest section at Split Rock only goes through II and it's supposed to be really nice. Is that Willowbrook?


----------



## LynneA (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I think Willowbrook is our directory and I think the Galleria at Spit Rock. I will check those out.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 4, 2007)

Galleria is the oldest section of Split Rock, which, I've heard, is more run-down than the rest and more like hotel rooms. I think we stayed there long, long ago. On the positive side, Galleria is in the same building as the activities. 

Among the newer ones, there's Willowbrook and another that I can't remember the name....

What's in your book? Maybe something will jog my memory. We've been going to the Poconos for more than 20 years. 

KenK, John Faeth, and Pat H. might be able to give you more info when they see this thread. They're all very familiar with the Poconos.


----------



## swasuth (Dec 4, 2007)

Everybody raves about Woodloch Pines although I have never been there.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 4, 2007)

For a long weekend with kids, I say go to the Galleria at Split Rock.  The kids can go to the indoor pool, bowling, game room, tennis, pool tables, and to dinner without having to get the coats on and drive the car.  Outdoor sports are just a short drive away.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 4, 2007)

Sea Six:  You are so right.  We stayed in the Galleria units during President's week this year.  We knew what to expect from staying in them about 8 years ago.  The units are not the best, but not having to travel outside for the amenties was the best thing ever.  The teens loved being able to move about the resort without me.  Also, stay away from the Moseywood units.  I believe they are the oldest units at Split Rock.  We stayed there during Xmas 2005 and could not wait for the week to end.  Rustic was not even the word for those units.  They were the worse ever.

I complained so badly to RCI until they gave me back my week.  I was on the phone with RCI (outside mind you since there was no reception) the day after Xmas during a snow storm.  I could have used a tranquilizer to calm my nerves from staying there.  I absolutely hated the place.  We had to use newspaper and plastic bags to seal around the windows and AC to keep out the cold.  The stove was from the 1930's or so. 

If you exchange into Split Rock via RCI or II, you must find out if the unit is in the Moseywood section.  Stay far away from that place.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 5, 2007)

I would say that Split Rock is a pretty good resort. Of your group is small (enough 4 or less) to fit into a galleria unit, do it. They have some townhouse sections (two I believe) which are fairly nice.

Lots of good food within a mile drive of the resort (I always think food, is this why I'm a little plump?)

Truth be known, none of the TS resorts in the poconos is high end. Its a family area and units get beat up quick. But it's comfortable and that can be enough, approached with the right attitude, you will get some great laughs at choices of fabric colors anywhere for example. 

But the place will look and feel great when returning from a cold day of skiing...

The Great Wolf Lodge (hotel resort) is high end and only $600 per night. 

If you need a non-snow related day, make sure to take a trip to Jim Thorpe, just 18 miles away. It is called the Switzerland of the US because of the mountains surrounding it. Great food, great shops. Kids will like the huge model train layout upstairs at the old train station.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to live in Jim Thorpe (actually Bear Creek Lake on route 903).  I have many fond memories of that area. Great hiking, white water rafting, mule rides, skiing, paint ball, and some great bars and restaurants, not to mention Pocono Speedway on route 115, only a few miles from Split Rock.  One of my favorite views is Big Boulder Ski Area at night when the slopes are lit up.  Also if you get a chance visit the boulder field at Hickory Run State Park.


----------



## 1292118 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Willowbrook at Split Rock Lodge*



LynneA said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes, I think Willowbrook is our directory and I think the Galleria at Spit Rock. I will check those out.



Dear Lynn,  We have 2 weeks at Willowbrook Dec 22 to Jan 5.  We cannot use all of it.  Call if interested in any of the time...cecollins2@yahoo.com


----------



## 1292118 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Willowbrook at Split Rock Lodge*



LynneA said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes, I think Willowbrook is our directory and I think the Galleria at Spit Rock. I will check those out.



Dear Lynn,  We have 2 weeks at Willowbrook Dec 22 to Jan 5.  We cannot use all of it.  Call if interested in any of the time...cecollins2@yahoo.com


----------



## geneticblend (Jan 25, 2008)

There are a few new reviews of some of the Pocono resorts. They have just been added recently. You may want to check them out if you haven't done so already.


----------



## starichlap (Feb 2, 2008)

*reviews...*



geneticblend said:


> There are a few new reviews of some of the Pocono resorts. They have just been added recently. You may want to check them out if you haven't done so already.



hi we chatted earlier yesterday...Are there any pics showing older,not to nice resorts????We are in tamiment,since 1986....The old hotel is gone,time share is all thats left...
It is rumered that hess oil is going to re-build....Ha


----------



## lprstn (Feb 2, 2008)

hajjah said:


> Sea Six:  You are so right.  We stayed in the Galleria units during President's week this year.  We knew what to expect from staying in them about 8 years ago.  The units are not the best, but not having to travel outside for the amenties was the best thing ever.  The teens loved being able to move about the resort without me.  Also, stay away from the Moseywood units.  I believe they are the oldest units at Split Rock.  We stayed there during Xmas 2005 and could not wait for the week to end.  Rustic was not even the word for those units.  They were the worse ever.
> 
> If you exchange into Split Rock via RCI or II, you must find out if the unit is in the Moseywood section.  Stay far away from that place.


  I second that!!!  The townhouses were great, but the Galleria, was awful.  It was convenient to all the fun, the the room was a converted hotel room, dirty sheets, moldy bathroom (I mean lots of it!) and water stains on the ceiling.  NEVER AGAIN!!!!!  Shawnee Depuy, Village was better than that, but not by any means plush.


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 2, 2008)

starichlap,
There are a lot of TUG reviews of resorts in the Poconos area. Some of the newer reveiws include the Villas at Tree Tops, the Resort at Split Rock, and Mountain Laurel Resort and Spa. But lots of other resorts are reviewed too, such as River Village at Shawnee, Ridge Top Summit, Ridge Top Village, Depuy Shawnee, Shawnee Inn Village, Carriage House at Pocono Manor, Willowbrook at Lake Harmony, and yes, _Eagle Village at Tamiment_. But the Eagle Village review was last done in 2005, and it mentioned that the hotel was no longer there. Unfortunately, there are not many photos of the resorts.(You have to be a TUG member to be able to read the reviews.)


----------



## abc31 (Feb 3, 2008)

swasuth said:


> Everybody raves about Woodloch Pines although I have never been there.



Woodloch Pines is wonderful, but it is not a timeshare.  It is also quite expensive.  It is a very family oriented all inclusive resort.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 3, 2008)

Woodloch Pines is fantastic. Been there many, many times. As long as you're not going during a peak school vacation week, it can be quite reasonable, considering the food and activities are included. We used to go the week before President's Week each year, and it was pretty cheap. I believe that some of the accommodations (perhaps the house rentals?) allow you to opt out of the food. I'm not sure why you'd want to, though, because the mealtimes are really part of the charm of Woodloch. 

If the OP is looking strictly for an exchange and not a rental, then this is probably a moot point...


----------



## carolbol (Feb 12, 2008)

swasuth said:


> Everybody raves about Woodloch Pines although I have never been there.



I have been to Woodlock Pines for my sister used to work there years ago.   Very expensive but very nice.  Food is great. Many New Yorker's go for weekends,etc.  It was not a timeshare at that time.


----------



## JACKC (Mar 10, 2008)

We own two weeks at Split Rock in the Westwood villas. They are two bedroom, two story condos and are ok. They are in a slooow program of refirbishing the units. We go for the fun things at the resort more than the quality of the units. 

We like the Westwoods better than the Galleria units. The Willowbrooks are the nicest. All three sections are listed in II; only the Galleria are RCI. Last time I checked. We have stayed at Shaunee, but think there are more family things to do at Split Rock.

Jack


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

Do NOT pick the Split Rock GAlleria, we stayed at the galleria one year and I went out and purchased my own sheets for the beds, the ceiling had water stains in it and the bathroom had mold.  We have a ton of fun there, but hated going back to our room.  The next time we were in the townhouses and were plesantly surprised.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 11, 2008)

lprstn said:


> It was convenient to all the fun, the the room was a converted hotel room,



One thing's for sure, the Galleria was not a converted hotel room.  The Galleria was a purpose-built time share back in the early 80's and was never converted from anything.  Actually, it was intended to be a casino, as gambling was being considered in the Poconos back then (and still is).  The first floor hallways were built wide enough to accomodate slot machines just in case the place ever became a casino.  As for the mold, I always thought the indoor pool was a factor in the humidity and mold problems in the building.  As for taking kids away for a long weekend, I'd still prefer letting them loose in the Galleria to driving somewhere every time they wanted to do something.


----------

